# Update from an Aussie Breeder



## Rambo-Bright (Jun 5, 2013)

Hello lovelies! <3

It's been a while since I have posted or been around, life gets busy and distracting at times.

So I've been putting a fair bit of effort into my albino standard line, and it's doing alright, getting there slowly. My mice won't have anything on the gorgeous mice overseas, but I can keep breeding and selecting and hoping to, one day!

This year my albino lovelies have taken Grand Champion at the Sydney Royal Easter Show, and at the most recent local club show, as well as taking Reserve Champion at the same local club show. Three of my albinos also took Breeders Group at the Gold Coast Regional. I am so proud of them :3

I've got a long ways to go with them.

Also working on bones alongside my albinos, silver agoutis and trying to get some argente creams happening (so close!), and c-dilute brindles (known as snow tigers in Australia).

Anywho, I hope to pop back in from time to time and chat when possibly  *waves*


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Aaaah, the resurrection of that years old thread woke you up! Welcome back :welcome1

Sounds like you've been busy and doing some good work with your mice! I enjoy hearing about how the Aussie mice are coming along, because, isn't it the case that you cannot import mice into Australia?

Keep us updated


----------



## Rambo-Bright (Jun 5, 2013)

A thread got resurrected? Which thread?

I got summoned here by the powers of a private message, hahahaha! Someone enquired about variegated mice in Aus 

Yes indeed! It is illegal to import rats and mice into the country. One of my friends works for the government in biosecurities and quarantine. Importation is illegal unless you're a lab holding a permit, even then there's mountains of paperwork and protocol to get lab stock into the country. It's good that such restrictions are there though, there are some nasty diseases and pests we don't have nor want. I shudder to think of Sendai being introduced into the country 

I shall try to update when I can!


----------



## leonne75 (Oct 11, 2015)

That would have been me that sent you a private message Rambo-bright regarding your Variegated lol, I am just starting out and have brought my breeding mice from a wonderful lady named Jodi from http://www.cyclonemousery.com.au/
I am glad I summoned you back lol
kind regards Leonne


----------



## Rambo-Bright (Jun 5, 2013)

*waves* 

Jodi is lovely :3 She got some albinos and black tans from me recently and I got a lovely sepia from her. Love her to bits <3


----------



## mich (Sep 28, 2013)

I have had a few mice from those blood lines on the odd occasion mixed in with stock from a Pet Store. Never seem to get very far though with breeding. This is in Tasmania by the way and not New South Wales. Cannot understand why there are no mouse club advertised here whatsoever even though I have come across a lot of people who breed mice. I have by the way shown cats but not for quite a while now. Hope that makes some kind of sense.


----------

